# Tax implications when selling main residence in Spain



## DeeBee6961 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

This has probably been covered before but I will ask my question . We live in Northern Spain and are wanting to go back to the uk. Can someone give me some advice re tax implications or a thread to a solicitor who is able to help us put our case forward to the authorities.

Hope someone can help me . I know the tax has to be paid but my understanding is that you can offset this with the help of a solicitor who is a specialist in this field.

Dee.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

You have a pm


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Relyat said:


> You have a pm


Can you post the information rather than PM. Other people (including me) are interested in this


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have any information regarding this but would also be interested


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

DeeBee6961 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This has probably been covered before but I will ask my question . We live in Northern Spain and are wanting to go back to the uk. Can someone give me some advice re tax implications or a thread to a solicitor who is able to help us put our case forward to the authorities.
> 
> ...


If you sell having made a profit, then there are tax implications. However if you do not make a gain then the cony tax which you need to pay/are responsible for, is the Plus Valir, a tax on the increased value of the land upon which the property is built. Nevertheless, whenever I have sold I have always persuaded the buyer to pay that tax.

I see no point in paying a solicitor to take you to the notary's office, to sign the transfer contact which the notary will draw up.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Why should a buyer pay the seller's tax obligation?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Why should a buyer pay the seller's tax obligation?


... it's all a question of the price. 

Just consider the price higher and the seller pays the tax - absolutely the same either way.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Why should a buyer pay the seller's tax obligation?


I did not say he/she should, but, "Nevertheless, whenever I have sold I have always persuaded the buyer to pay that tax."


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I can understand Snikpoh's comment that the cost of the tax is taken into account when setting a price but the idea that a buyer would agree a price and then on top of that, agree to pay the seller's tax isn't something that I would go along with. If Larryzx has done that then I take my hat off to you sir - you are clearly a good negotiator!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DeeBee6961 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This has probably been covered before but I will ask my question . We live in Northern Spain and are wanting to go back to the uk. Can someone give me some advice re tax implications or a thread to a solicitor who is able to help us put our case forward to the authorities.
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware the only way of offsetting the tax is if you plough the money back into another property within two years, but I may be wrong.


----------

